# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Проблема с 1cv7.md

## Sunrain

Добрый день!
При попытке открыть базу пишет "Ошибка загрузки метаданных".  В каталоге базы файла 1cv7.md нет, но есть такие файлы:
1Cv7.CFG.1032
1cv7.md.1032
1saccs.dbf.1032
1saccsel.dbf.1032
1sbkttl.dbf.1032
1sbkttlc.dbf.1032
1sblob.dbf.1032
1sconst.dbf.1032
1scorent.dbf.1032
1scrdoc.dbf.1032
1sdnlock.dbf.1032
1sentry.dbf.1032
Простое переименование ничего не дает. Можно ли как то восстановить 1cv7.md без потери информации? последняя резервная копия делалась в марте... Последняя операция с базой - вносили платежки, программу закрыли корректно. Что могдо случиться?

----------


## DenP

1. Делаем копию каталога базы
2. Переименовываем файлы как положено (убираем .1032)
3. Открываем конфигуратор, открываем конфигурацию
4. Добавляем в наименование конфигурации пробел, убираем пробел (чтобы появился признак модифицированности конфигурации), сохраняем конфигурацию
5. Имеем счастье

Да и  тестирование после этого неплохо бы

----------

